# Have you met any authors or famous people?



## Boofy (Dec 28, 2014)

I ask because I went to a talk with my favourite author, Jon Ronson, on his (then new) release Lost at Sea and he gave me quite possibly the best autograph I could have hoped for along with ten minutes of brilliant conversation:






(It reads: To Beth, you are the greatest person who ever lived, Jon xxx)

I also met Ian Hislop for his signing of the Private Eye annual of 2014 and he wished me Merry Christmas. Very funny in person but I suppose the red wine he had sitting on his table helped that along ^^

But yes, who have you met? Were they nice? Any weird stories?


----------



## dale (Dec 28, 2014)

i seen danika patrick downtown once. and i thought about slapping her on the ass. i mean...just because i thought it would be cool
if i could say i slapped danika patrick on the ass. i'm not really into racing, but it would've been something to tell the grandkids about,
if i ever have any. but i weighed the options out, and decided against it. it would have got me arrested. and i wasn't all that drunk
 yet.  so i just nodded at her and smiled.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 28, 2014)

When I was in high school and a member of the Gay Straight Alliance, author Julie Anne Peters came in a visited us one day. Which, being a huge LGBT young adult author, it was a big deal for us.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes - I used to supervise, amongst others, Ian McEwan while he did his homework.


----------



## SwitchBack (Dec 28, 2014)

He died well before my time, however, my great grandfather knew Leo Tolstoy very well. There's a few letters back and forth that are locked in my grandmother's safe box at the bank. 

I personally have met Tom Clancy - twice. Once at a book signing, once as a baseball game. 


Famous people

I have met Jack Layton - about 5 to 6 years before his death. It was sort of creepy, in a supermarket too. Creepy as my mother knew him, went to school together. 

I have apparently met George Adamson [Born Free, Elisa the Lion], as per a number of my family members. I was very young, don't remember, however wouldn't be surprised as my uncle was a conservationist who spent a great number of years in Africa and worked with Joy & George. 


I have actually met members of the Royal Family, however, I won't bother listing whom as I am in truth related via my mother. And, ironically a family member [father's side] is likewise married into the nobility.


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 28, 2014)

I've met Jerry B. Jenkins (co-author of the horrible "Left Behind" series); his son used to go to the church I used to go to. I've met Robert Maas ("The Fire in Fiction"), Barry Eisler ("Rain Fall"), Amber Benson (of _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ fame), . Additionally, Angel Smits (Harlequin author of "A Marine Finds His Family" and others), Aaron Michael Ritchey ("The Suicide King"), and Joe Dorris (star of "Prospectors" on The Weather Channel and author of several books) are friends of mine. I've talked with Jonathan Maberry ("Patient Zero") and Les Edgerton ("Hooked") over e-mails.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 28, 2014)

I can add to that: Alan Gould (best known in Australia); Mark Wing-Davey, who was also at my school, he played Zaphod Beeblebrox in the BBC television series of Hitchikers Guide; Professor Christopher "Paddy" Prendergast, who edited the recent translation of "Temps Perdue"; actor and singer Ian McCulloch, who was Head Boy; the poet and singer John Mackie; Peter Almond, who with his dog, Henry, walked from Land's End to John O Groats in aid of the Hounds for Heroes charity; a couple of MPs, at least one cleric; the actor Neil Pearson; Michael Volpe who runs Holland Park Opera; Cedric Delves, formerly head of the SAS; Peter Donaldson of Radio4 fame; musician Jean Roussel - All of these I knew/know from my time at Woolverstone Hall School.

I have known and played rugby with and against several international plavers and known and raced against several famous racing drivers, and did, with many others, built the cars raced at Indianapolis by Jim Clark and Dan Gurney. Clive James I met at the launch of Liane Strauss' "Leaving Eden", Liane was my tutor at Birkbeck - I'll stop now before I forget any more and/or it gets increasingly boring.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2014)

I met my favourite author Kelly Armstrong. My friend's mother works with her aunt and she set it up for me. Kelly was in town to do a reading at the university, so we had breakfast together. When I could actually form a coherent sentence, I asked her a million and ten questions and she answered them all very happily. She is a very down to earth, amazing woman. I went to her reading later that evening as well. It was so cool to see my favourite author reading a story of hers out loud, in person. My friends and I met up with her there as well, and we all talked for an hour or so. She's signed many books for me and my family members that love her as well. 

I met Jim Carrey once. He was very drunk and just starting out his career on _Living in Colour. _My friends and I had no idea who he was, so his invitation with him and his friends was declined to "hang out". 

I had a "working interview" one time at a spa resort. It was my lucky day, because Mary Steenburgen and Ted Danson were guests that day. I met them both when they made an order for lunch, and again when they were checking out. 

I walked into a busy coffee shop with my co-worker one morning and was deep in conversation, telling a story, and bumped into "some guy" and spilled his coffee all over him. I turned and apologized without noticing it was Al Pacino. He just shook his head at me and mumbled to himself under his breath. I think he was very perturbed but didn't say anything back to me.


----------



## J Anfinson (Dec 29, 2014)

I've seen Steve Austin (formerly wrestler "Stone Cold" and now an actor) at a USO show in Baghdad and more recently Dan Haggerty (Grizzly Adams) here in Tulsa, OK. That's it, off the top of my head.

Both were very nice and seemed like great guys.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 29, 2014)

Ah yes! I have also met my share of wrestlers! When I was younger, during the reformation of D Generation X, Triple H and Sean Michaels teamed up and I came within touching distance of them both. I used to be a tomboy. I probably still am in some respects ^^


----------



## FleshEater (Dec 29, 2014)

Not sure I've met anyone "famous," though I have met A LOT of cult movie icons: Marilyn Burns and John Dugan (Texas Chainsaw Massacre 1974), Sid Haig, William Forsythe, Tom Towles, Bill Mosely (Spider Baby, House of 1,000 Corpses, Devil's Rejects), Jack Hill (director of Spider Baby), Judith O'Dea, Kyra Schon, and George Kasana (Night of the Living Dead 1968), Tom Savini, a ton of the Dawn of the Dead cast members (1978, not the re-make), Angela Bettis (Girl Interrupted, May) who also gave me the best autograph ever ("If you can't find a friend, make one"), Catriona MacColl (The Beyond), Dario Argento (Italian Giallo director), Ennio Morricone (Italian musician), John Landis (Animal House director), Doug Bradley (Pinhead from Hellraiser), John Amplas (Martin), Diane Thorne (Ilsa fame), and the list goes on. 

Oh...I guess I've met some bands, too, like Hatebreed, AFI, Mastodon, Converge, The Dillinger Escape Plan...ah, that list could go on forever. 

I actually remember helping Mastodon move their amplifiers onto the elevator at Club Laga in Pittsburgh, before they signed with Atlantic. Crazy how it seems a band can become famous over night. 

The one person I've never met, but really, really want to, is Bruce Campbell.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 29, 2014)

FleshEater said:


> The one person I've never met, but really, really want to, is Bruce Campbell.



Met him at St. Louis Comiccon, and I think I was the ONLY person who looked him in the eye and said my favorite role of his was in "Escape From LA". He's a good guy


----------



## ngwin (Dec 29, 2014)

I've met a few musicians/bands; Claudio Sanchez from Coheed and Cambria, Keith Morris from Off! and Black Flag (before Henry Rollins was lead singer), all of the guys from Foxy Shazam, most of the guys from Margot & The Nuclear So & So's and Deer Tick, and the lead singer of Moon Taxi.


----------



## FleshEater (Dec 29, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Met him at St. Louis Comiccon, and I think I was the ONLY person who looked him in the eye and said my favorite role of his was in "Escape From LA". He's a good guy



I hated Escape From L.A., so I don't even remember him in that. Now, Escape from New York...now you're talking! Of course, it's nothing compared to The Thing.  

I have two Army of Darkness collectibles from Sideshow Collectibles that I really want signed.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 29, 2014)

FleshEater said:


> I hated Escape From L.A., so I don't even remember him in that. Now, Escape from New York...now you're talking! Of course, it's nothing compared to The Thing.



LA is very much a campy version of the same film. Still, my brother and wife PREFER LA over NY, which is... pretty insane if you ask me. And I adore both films.  And The Thing is perfect in every way.


----------



## FleshEater (Dec 29, 2014)

Bishop said:


> The Thing is perfect in every way.



You took the words right out of my mouth. Seriously. Carpenter nailed perfection with that film. In fact, as soon as the weather gets cold enough here, I'll be watching it as part of my winter tradition.


----------



## Laughing Duck 137z (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes The Thing was perfect and yes I watch the movie twice a year (every January).

I don't think I've ever met anybody famous.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm related to Cody Ross who used to be a baseball player for the _San Francisco Giants_. He is married to my distant cousin or something. While I've never met him personally, I have met other players on the team--most notably Barry Bonds and the women of his family who used to always come down to my grandmother's dry cleaning shop circa 1998-2004.  I was a little kid though and only met them once, although my grandmother met them several times. She told me humorous stories about how the Black Bonds women used to vent to my Mexican grandmother about how all the "White women" used to rudely ask to touch their hair after they went to the salon.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 2, 2015)

One of the cool things about metal is that the guys in the band's aren't like, rockstar d bags. So at most shows you can just hang out afterwords and meet whoever. Met one of big poetic inspirations, Nergal from Behemoth. That was a big deal for me. Nicest guys I've ever met are, ironically, the guys from Goatwhore. They literally chilled at the bar with just me and my 2 friends for like an hour, shooting the s***.  Then when it came time to go I went to shake the singers hand and said "Nah man." and brought me in for a hug. It was funny cause I just watched them annihilate on stage. Anyways, have met the guys from Kataklysm, Aborted, High on Fire, and 1349 as well. 1349 is the only band that wasn't really welcoming, but not super surprising really.


----------



## FleshEater (Jan 2, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> One of the cool things about metal is that the guys in the band's aren't like, rockstar d bags. So at most shows you can just hang out afterwords and meet whoever. Met one of big poetic inspirations, Nergal from Behemoth. That was a big deal for me. Nicest guys I've ever met are, ironically, the guys from Goatwhore. They literally chilled at the bar with just me and my 2 friends for like an hour, shooting the s***.  Then when it came time to go I went to shake the singers hand and said "Nah man." and brought me in for a hug. It was funny cause I just watched them annihilate on stage. Anyways, have met the guys from Kataklysm, Aborted, High on Fire, and 1349 as well. 1349 is the only band that wasn't really welcoming, but not super surprising really.



I can confirm the coolness of cult bands.  

Some of my favorites are in the crusty punk scene. I can remember having a conversation with Matt from The Rites (lead vocals), Tear it Up (drummer), and Cut the S*** (drummer). It turns out he actually knew who I was. They used to play a game where they would write something funny about a band member, and then write their cell phone/home phone number on the record sleeve. I bought the Cut the S*** album Harmed and Dangerous, and on the inside sleeve it said, "I'm Paul. I went to art school," and it had Paul's phone number. So, one night me and a few friends called it. We talked to Paul for about 15 minutes on the phone and then hung up. I mentioned this scenario to Matt and he flipped out. He said I was the only one to ever call and that Paul was pissed at those dudes for doing that. 

Needless to say, it was a great conversation. 

It's those moments that make you really appreciate cult music. And once you experience it, you never want to experience the "rock star" atmosphere again. 

For the record, some of the craziest dudes to hang out with are from Bones Brigade. The guitar player almost burnt my face off with a Roman candle when we played with them at the Peach Pitt in Pittsburgh. That was probably the first time I ever saw crusty's with enough fireworks to open up a corner stand. Where did they get the money?!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 2, 2015)

I forgot. On a freezing cold day at Lords; our father had taken us to watch a cricket match; when I was 10 years old and my brother 11 , Ian Carmichael bought us each a Ginger Wine to warm us up "_Just knock it down in one go_" he said - Damn near blew my head off.


----------



## AKLenderax (Jan 6, 2015)

My dad is personal friends with the author of Schlock Mercenary (an insanely funny comic that I recommend) and apparently I've been to his house a few times but I don't remember, as I was 8 and his fame was of little or no concern to me.
In answer to your question, yes I guess I have technically met a semi-famous person. Not an outstanding achievement, but it's MINE DAMMIT!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 6, 2015)

When I was a cashier at a supermarket I was acquainted with a couple local celebrities but no one famous world wide.

I guess the most famous person I met was Brooks Robinson of the Baltimore Orioles


----------



## joshybo (Jan 6, 2015)

My wife and I went to a reading and signing for Neil Gaiman's "Ocean at the End of the Lane" a year or so ago.  It was incredible, even though it's not my favorite of his books.  My wife is actually the person who got me hooked on his writing, so it was magical for us both.  He did a Q&A thing where audience members wrote anonymous questions on index cards and about ten or so were picked and answered.  Mine was not, but two of my wife's were, so it was a special treat for her.  We stood in line to have our books signed until well past midnight (the event had started around four, if I remember correctly).  She had a copy of Coraline signed and I had a panel from The Kindly Ones (a volume of his Sandman graphic novel series) signed.  I wanted to say something meaningful to him about what an influence he'd become for me, but all I could manage in the moment was, "Thank you, sir."


I also met Mick Foley of the WWE this past summer, though probably not as many people care about that.




- - - Updated - - -

Actually I didn't even notice other people mentioning the wrestlers they've met until after posting this.  Awesome!


----------



## ShadowEyes (Jan 6, 2015)

Not in a long time, obviously. But I am most proud, perhaps, of having met Hillary Reynolds from the Hillary Reynolds Band. I kinda nudged my college to accept.  She was absolutely a doll, lovely like a cat, and her voice "like warm honey on bread." Otherwise, I sent a letter to one of my favorite authors Ursula Le Guin for the bookplate and I went to some events to meet the likes of Susan Cooper, Ted Kooser, Gail Carson Levine, and Billy Collins, among other people I forgot. Most notably Susan Cooper was funny and British; Gail was small and also funny. I made Billy Collins sign a stupid card which a Vietnam vet and puppeteer gave me. On the back of the card is Philip Mosley.

And that's that. I know I'll be able to say, "Gee look at all these famous people I talked to on WF way before they became famous!" And I'll like that a whole lot more. 

edit:  I wanna play Magic the Gathering with Brandon Sanderson....


----------



## OddEvy (Jan 14, 2015)

As a teen I had the opportunity to meet the author of a book series I was reading at the time (Darren Shan). My mum had, unbeknownst to me, signed me up to a raffle at one of the local libraries. Got a phonecall out of the blue saying I had won and could meet/talk to him. I turned the opportunity down however because I was very much of the opinion that knowing the author may influence my enjoyment of the books, if the author turned out to be someone I disliked I would then not enjoy the books as much. 

I was a strange kid, okay. 
A stranger adult.


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 14, 2015)

I worked at a hotel in Iowa about 10 years ago and met Tom Arnold. Oddly enough, I also cleaned his hotel room. Ew. 
I also met, twice, Mark Wills. He is/was a Country Singer, '_Don't Laugh At Me", "Jacob's Ladder", "19 somethin". _One time was actually on his tour bus. He's really nice.


----------



## Awanita (Jan 14, 2015)

Worked security for Chuck Connors ...The rifleman...annual western movie association in Sheridan Wyoming
Chris Leduox.......His son and lead player often filled in with my band.
Jim and John Hagar.........Played fiddle for them for a short time....the Hee Haw twins.
Tracy Lawerence, Mark Chestnut and Joe Diffie.......Opened for them in 2003 ....Rockin Roadhouse tour.
Peter Fonda, Robbie Knievel... They stopped and listen to our band play once in Dayton Wyoming.
Ben Johnson......Western actor....played in alot of John Wayne movies..Dayton Wyoming
Teddy and Doyle Wilburn.......Got to do a guest performance when I was 9 at one of their show.....old school country.
Dot, Dusty and Spec Rhoades...........guest appearence.........Spec was the comedian on the Porter Wagner show.
Leon Lindsey............Fiddle player for Lefty Frizzel........My mentor he taught me to play.
Spent the weekend with the Marshall Tucker band as VIP....worked with bass player in co-writing.

And some pretty good people on WF.


----------



## dale (Jan 14, 2015)

my application to be part of the big "day of the dead" convention here in indianapolis just went through approved.
i mean...i'm a nobody, so my role will probably be one of set-up labor or security. but malcolm mcdowell from a clockwork orange,
and george romero, and those creepy twins from the 1st "the shining" movie and a few other somewhat famous people in the
industry will be there. so it will be cool meeting them.


----------



## Blade (Jan 14, 2015)

OddEvy said:


> I turned the opportunity down however because I was very much of the opinion that knowing the author may influence my enjoyment of the books, if the author turned out to be someone I disliked I would then not enjoy the books as much.



Awesome! :encouragement: Now if you become a published author you have an excuse not to do promotional tours.

Welcome to the forums, by the way.:hi:


----------



## dale (Jan 14, 2015)

OddEvy said:


> As a teen I had the opportunity to meet the author of a book series I was reading at the time (Darren Shan). My mum had, unbeknownst to me, signed me up to a raffle at one of the local libraries. Got a phonecall out of the blue saying I had won and could meet/talk to him. I turned the opportunity down however because I was very much of the opinion that knowing the author may influence my enjoyment of the books, if the author turned out to be someone I disliked I would then not enjoy the books as much.
> 
> I was a strange kid, okay.
> A stranger adult.



yeah. i got into a petty disagreement with my favorite living author on facebook so she blocked me from her page.
but that never kept me from still enjoying her writing and buying her books. i doubt if i'd like even 1/2 of the writers and artists
i enjoy on a personal level. but that's ok. i doubt if even 1/2 of them would like me, either.


----------



## Converse (Jan 14, 2015)

Interesting how many people met. 


Authors / Famous

Fabien Danesi

Harlan Coben
Ian McEwan



Famous Artists

Vladimír Hirsch




Famous People

Vin Diesel - a relative worked on the set of Riddick.

Will Smith & son - actually met them in Thailand a couple of years back, he was asking for change of all things for a vending machine. Handed it over without thinking initially. 

Nicolas Cage - movie set. 

Phillip & Autumn Kelly - related to Autumn by relatives, 2nd cousin I believe. 


I met a number of national geographic people and documentary individuals when working for my uncle for 5 years. I could name them all but will stick with Mike Brodie & Stephanie Sinclair. I saw Sir Attenborough, however, never actually got to meet him. 

I had the pleasure of meeting Jacques Cousteau as a child, 9 years old. My cousin has kept contact with his son, Pierre, and when all is said and done as many of my family is in conservation themselves or nature photography have more than likely encountered one or two other Cousteaus over the year.  



Let's see also seen a great number of entertainers as three family members work for / perform with the Cirque du Soleil. 

Normand Latourelle comes immediately to mind, I'd have to think about the others met... 



Famous animals

Bart the Bear


----------



## OddEvy (Jan 14, 2015)

Blade said:


> Awesome! :encouragement: Now if you become a published author you have an excuse not to do promotional tours.
> 
> Welcome to the forums, by the way.:hi:


Haha, I dunno about that! If anything my fiercely prevelant introversion would be a better excuse. Perhaps. :b

Thank you! Nice to be here. =)


----------



## Converse (Jan 14, 2015)

I forgot to mention until seeing the book - A Whale for the Killing - on goodreads looking for something to rate that I met Farley Mowart as well. He lived not far from my mother's parents in Nova Scotia.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 14, 2015)

I've met a few famous people, but they acted so regular that I'm not going to bother to name them.


----------



## dale (Jan 14, 2015)

patskywriter said:


> I've met a few famous people, but they acted so regular that I'm not going to bother to name them.



must have been big fans of prunes and fiber.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 14, 2015)

dale said:


> must have been big fans of prunes and fiber.



Actually, I believe they were! But then, aren't we all?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

Cherie Currie (Runaways), her ex, Actor... maybe  I shouldn't say. Both nice. She's really hot, still... 

Boxing people (only boxing people would know) Tommy Morrison (d.), Chris Bird, Lupe Aquino, Jesus Pimentel, Vinnie Curto, all former world champs. (like I said, only boxing fans would know)


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Boxing people (only boxing people would know) Tommy Morrison (d.), Chris Bird, Lupe Aquino, Jesus Pimentel, Vinnie Curto, all former world champs. (like I said, only boxing fans would know)



I'll bet Tommy Morrison was neat. Wish he could have gotten the comeback he wanted. Hope he's sparring with other greats like Joe Frazier right now.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

Morrison: When I met him he was like 190lbs and 0 fat. He came back in (to the gym) like a month later and he was huge, I mean like massive-muscular. He bought and installed his own heavy-bag. It was made by Everlast but not one of their crappy, mass-produced line; custom. Anyway, the thing was too stiff for me, like it was solid inside. I'd wreck my gloves on it in no time, but it was cool that he'd donated it like it was nothing. He was talking about his comeback and saying that he was virus-free. It was just a couple months later when he passed, the circumstances totally unclear ( some unspecified health issue).


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It was just a couple months later when he passed, the circumstances totally unclear ( some unspecified health issue).



According to the great sage:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Morrison attempted a comeback in 2006, claiming he had tested negative for HIV.[SUP][1][/SUP] In August, 2013, Morrison's mother announced that her son was in the final stages of AIDS,[SUP][2][/SUP] and he died on September 1, 2013


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 15, 2015)

I've met Prince Naseem. He was very polite to me, and voluntarily signed the program I was holding. (I didn't ask, ha.)

Edit: Oh, and snooker champion, Ronnie O'Sullivan, but he's little-known outside Europe.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 15, 2015)

My mate Johnny Douglas was a music producer with a number of platinum discs to his name. Dropped out of sight for a while after his son died, but due to make a comeback, starting work on a new album in the next couple of weeks. I met him through Johnson Somerset who worked on Bryan Ferry's latest album, met Ferry a coupleof times and was unimpressed.


----------



## Loveabull (Jan 18, 2015)

In the mid 80's I went to hear Maya Angelou speak at a local college. Phenomenal woman indeed, hearing her read her own work is something I'll always remember. There was a meet and greet afterwards. I had been reading her books since grade school and there she was sitting there. I mean there's so much you want to say to them n' throwing yourself down and kissing their feet might be a little awkward. 

I remember her big beautiful smile. Pictures don't do her justice. The only thing I could calm myself enough to say " How are your children?". Crap, as I was saying it I realized my gaffe-the second child had been a fantasy in one of her early books. Her only child was Guy Johnson, who became a writer and producer in his own right. But she gracefully picked up my flub with " No only one, and I'm so proud of him." Then she beamed again and signed my program.

Feel bad, I saw poet Gwendolyn Brooks in the same writers series. Tiny and frail but as the spotlight settled she grew into a giant. For those of you not familiar with her work. She wrote poetry that wasn't flowery prose...racism, abortion, she took on topics other writers wouldn't touch in the 40's and 50's. I had some errand to run or some babysitter to relieve and I left right after. I wish I had taken whatever means needed to stay and meet her as well. She passed away not long after. Both writers who will be read by endless generations to come.


----------



## Cran (Jan 18, 2015)

The only international novel writer I remember meeting briefly at a science fiction con was Anne McCaffrey. I think I over-enthused about her dragons - The White Dragon was just released, so it must been around 1978. That brief chat, the fact that I was deep into D&D, led to my first go at writing fantasy.

I think all of the other celebrities I've met one way or another are mostly known in Oz, and some of them likely only in parts of Oz.


----------



## Natan de Bailes (Jan 19, 2015)

I've gone to a few different conventions here and there, so I've met a few different authors. Christie Golden, Timothy Zahn, Kevin J. Anderson, and David Boop are the ones who immediately spring to mind. With the former three, I simply had some decent, if brief, conversations with them. Zahn is great with brainstorming seminars, and Anderson has a very unique perspective on being a writer as your sole source of income (if you treat it as a job, albeit an enjoyable one, you can churn out multiple books a year, all of high quality). As for Boop, he happened to be taking public transportation from a convention, and so was I. He saw that I was still wearing a convention badge (I'm a little bit prideful at times, to my detriment), and, as he was one of the people organizing the convention that year, he asked my thoughts about the whole thing. I was honest, and mentioned my hope that the prices would not become prohibitive.

I helped out at a convention, so I've had conversations with a couple of the men who played The Doctor in _Doctor Who_, Noah Anderson (the guy who played Atreyu in _The NeverEnding Story_ movies, although he was there because he was in the original _Battlestar Galactica_), and the Honky Tonk Man (who mostly talked about the fact that he was never going to work another match in his life, and how awesome Mexico is).

I've talked with Raphael Sbarge, and even got a photo with him, at another convention. He's just an awesome guy, and between his voice acting and his role in _Once Upon a Time_, he is my second favorite low-key actor (Paul Rudd will always win that category). Finally, I had a quick chat with George Takei, but it wasn't about Star Trek (although I am a Trek fan) - I asked him about his casting in the Tom Hanks film _Larry Crowne_. 

My favorite one, though, has to be Jerry Lynn. I trained to be a pro wrestler for a while (other than knowing how to properly take an arm drag - you go over the top, not around the side - I was never any good), and the moment they learned that I know how to project, they tossed me in as an announcer. Basically, in the event that the sound equipment ever broke, I could just keep going. Anyway, Jerry worked a few shows with the promotion where I trained, so we talked a little bit. We even played Rock Band after one show. He's a pretty awesome guy, so it's a shame that he had to retire. I was pretty much ecstatic when I learned that he had won the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship.

I'm pretty sure that's the exhaustive list.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh, oh! Which Doctors? I've met Peter Davidson and Tom Baker ^^ (My personal favourite has always been Davidson)


----------



## Natan de Bailes (Jan 19, 2015)

I know Tom Baker was one of them, but I can't for the life of me remember the other... Yeah, HTM made a bit more of an impression, as I'm a wrestling geek, not a Whovian.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 19, 2015)

Bertrand Russell.

I can't remember the occasion. It was something to do with Summerhill School an anniversary I think. A progressive school run by A.S.Neill of which Bertrand Russell was a keen supporter. We talked about cricket and he eat an awful lot of jam tarts.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2015)

> trained to be a pro wrestler


 I bet you met some interesting, amazing people, more so than any boring old authors.


----------



## Dilbert J. Wellington (Jan 20, 2015)

Me? No such famous people yet, though. 

My mom had better luck: she told me how that she met Stephen King one time at a Veterans Hospital she worked at in Salt Lake, and they were filming The Stand there. She also met some musicians like Lars Fredriksen too.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 20, 2015)

When I was working in downtown Chicago, my coworkers were thrilled when they learned that some famous actors were filming a movie down the street from our building. These coworkers disappeared for a short while and returned with autographs, which they excitedly waved around. I wasn't interested—but I wasn't dismissive, either. I just thought it was all kinda cute—that really made their day.


----------



## FleshEater (Jan 22, 2015)

dale said:


> my application to be part of the big "day of the dead" convention here in indianapolis just went through approved.
> i mean...i'm a nobody, so my role will probably be one of set-up labor or security. but malcolm mcdowell from a clockwork orange,
> and george romero, and those creepy twins from the 1st "the shining" movie and a few other somewhat famous people in the
> industry will be there. so it will be cool meeting them.



This...is awesome! 

I met Romero at Toronto's Festival of Fear. He charged me $65 to sign three things. All I wanted to say was, "Screw you, George." Being from PA, just north of Pittsburgh, it feels like Romero sold out moving to Canada. All of his great films were filmed in this area. 

Malcolm McDowell was there as well. My friends had him sign a few things, but I didn't bother. Seemed like a cool dude.


----------



## NineShadowEyes (Jan 27, 2015)

Robert Bakker, famous paleontologist. Got to talk to him.

Also saw Roger Glover, Deep Purple's bassist, in the Geneva airport. Didn't talk to him.


----------

